# 2013 Ankona Native SUV 14



## dbs1515 (Aug 21, 2013)

Maiden voyage will be Sunday, picked her up few days ago. She is a beautiful machine. Erin and Rory at Ankona really took pride in their customer service and their product. I cannot say enough good things about the company and the way I was treated. Thanks for all you microskiffers who gave me inspiration.


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

Congratulations. That has to be one of the best looking suv's I've seen yet. Makes me almost rethink the shadowcast 18 I have on order.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Great looking skiff DBS. I must say, you are a very patient man waiting till Sunday to dunk it for the first time. Isn't that what sick leave is for? Enjoy her!

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

DBS, Very nice! I agree with your comments. I couldnt be happier with my 17SUV. Had mine out for 4 days on Virginia's eastern shore in some horrible weather. Handled way better than I expected. Enjoy. I might need to get me two of those grab bars though.


----------



## dbs1515 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks, and yes it is VERY tough not to take off and get her wet, but my GF wants to come and with this being the first week back to school for teachers she could never think of taking off for that reason. The SUV 14 is the biggest I can fit in my garage that is why I went with the rare 14 over the 17, but I outfitted her with all that I could and I have to tell you it feels bigger than it is with it all laid out right. Cedarcreek I just told Erin that I wanted grab bars and sent her an inspirational pic and she made it happen. I trusted the team there on a lot of things like cushion thickness and positioning of aftermarket items. They were wonderful to me. The grab bars will really only serve as a rag or towel holder, which is all I wanted. The console is so low profile that you can really only use the bars when seated. That is not a complaint at all, just a fact. I love everything about the boat and it was all done top notch.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Thanks, and yes it is VERY tough not to take off and get her wet, but my GF wants to come and with this being the first week back to school for teachers she could never think of taking off for that reason. The SUV 14 is the biggest I can fit in my garage that is why I went with the rare 14 over the 17, but I outfitted her with all that I could and I have to tell you it feels bigger than it is with it all laid out right. Cedarcreek I just told Erin that I wanted grab bars and sent her an inspirational pic and she made it happen. I trusted the team there on a lot of things like cushion thickness and positioning of aftermarket items. They were wonderful to me.  The grab bars will really only serve as a rag or towel holder, which is all I wanted. The console is so low profile that you can really only use the bars when seated. That is not a complaint at all, just a fact. I love everything about the boat and it was all done top notch.


I have a small townhouse garage and was still able to fit the 17' in mine..I believe I only have 19'4" of useable space to fit it in...

Looks like you or them took some good notes from my build lol


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

> Thanks, and yes it is VERY tough not to take off and get her wet, but my GF wants to come and with this being the first week back to school for teachers she could never think of taking off for that reason. The SUV 14 is the biggest I can fit in my garage that is why I went with the rare 14 over the 17, but I outfitted her with all that I could and I have to tell you it feels bigger than it is with it all laid out right. Cedarcreek I just told Erin that I wanted grab bars and sent her an inspirational pic and she made it happen. I trusted the team there on a lot of things like cushion thickness and positioning of aftermarket items. They were wonderful to me.  The grab bars will really only serve as a rag or towel holder, which is all I wanted. The console is so low profile that you can really only use the bars when seated. That is not a complaint at all, just a fact. I love everything about the boat and it was all done top notch.


I hear ya on the utility of the grab bars. I have three kids under 60 pounds. Just thought they might help prevent one or more from becoming shark bait.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Good looking suv! When we built our suv several years ago we had the grab bars put on because my father has M.S. so he has balance issues. I can say that I dont think we have ever used them. With the console being so low there just not utilized. They will work to hang a towel off like you mentioned but dont expect to be grabing onto them for balance or support.


----------



## gillz (May 20, 2007)

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]
Great looking ride.


----------



## skinnydipn (Oct 15, 2012)

I have the CenterConsole-jumpseat/8gal baitwell in my SUV17...it has a timer on it...aeration on 1min, off 5mins...use it for holding pins and ladyfish...works well...does yours hold approx 8gals and will U be using it for bait or just storage?...mine gets airlocked occasionally and I have to force water into the transom-intake by backing up to get it flowing again.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

She looks like a little beauty! What color hull...Fighting Lady Yellow?


----------



## dbs1515 (Aug 21, 2013)

Ivy, yup I have the same set up. I think I'm right about 7-8 gallons. I will be using it for shrimp and small bait fish occasionally, and I hope to try it today for the first time. Hopefully all will go swimmingly.

Net 30 the color is fighting lady under a Matterhorn white deck. I had the yellow carried to the inside too to give it some interest.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Color on the inside of the cockpit is a nice touch. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Today is your first voyage? Let us know how it went..


----------



## dbs1515 (Aug 21, 2013)

Took her out yesterday and today. Yesterday I put in at Fort Hamer and just went west down the Manatee River since it is a long straight shot and the motor has to be broken in for at least 10 hours. Everything went well, but I did learn that backing a small trailer is no joke in tight spaces. The slightest turn of the wheel and the trailer goes way off line haha. After I figured that out all was well. I wasn't able to get on plane that day due to the RPM limit of the break in. Today at Bishop Harbor I put her through a little more and she did well. It was very windy, but after a while I was able to get her on plane for a minute or so at a time. Loaded down with 12 gallons of fuel and two people and gear I got 23 mph on the gps.


----------



## dbs1515 (Aug 21, 2013)

I think there is more to be had, and the fine people at Ankona told me I would be happier with an after market propeller as the standard option on that Tohatsu is not very aggressive. The boat gets on plane easy enough, but I think I will want an upgrade. I am in no hurry ever, but if I can be more efficient and faster, why not right? Anyone else with input to add on propellers, SUV 14 speed, or anything else?


----------



## dbs1515 (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh and as far as the bait well, that worked wonderfully. I had a ladyfish that I eventually chopped up to catch a redfish, as well as about 5-6 dozen greenbacks in there with no issues. No die off and plenty of room for more if needed.


----------



## dbs1515 (Aug 21, 2013)

Here is first fish, GF with snook, and some others.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the report. Have a blast with it, and post pictures of it on the water when you get a chance.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

OK...I see you beat me to it!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice little ride!!


----------



## dbs1515 (Aug 21, 2013)

Some pics from her


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

That 14 is a little jewel,nice slime job. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like it has some good fish mojo.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

DBS...Please check your PM box, THANKS!!


----------



## dbs1515 (Aug 21, 2013)

PM's sent to all...

Here is a link to some more pics with fish...

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?127487-Labor-Day-Weekend-Fun-on-the-New-Boat


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice boat man, what kinda numbers you get outa it with the 20 hp?


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Very nice


----------

